# Need help with my laptop.



## JSM (Aug 15, 2009)

I logged onto my laptop just now to find this:





That may not seem like much to you, but it's getting on my nerves. I'm running vista, is there any way to change my start button and theme back to the vista basic theme? It's probably me being stupid. Help would be appreciated =D


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 15, 2009)




----------

